# Hairless? Fuzzy?



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Okay. This litter is completely throwing me off. First I thought everyone was blue, now none of them look blue. Then I thought the two matching babies might be fuzzies, but now I'm starting to think they might be hairless. They have a very very very VERY tiny bit of peach fuzz on their faces, and an even smaller ammount on their bodies. I've had fuzzy hairless litters before, and they were more hairy than these guys. what do you think? Does any one have baby pics of hairless, and fuzzies that I can look at?

One pic, is next to their sibling, who is rex, for comparison of how their coat would look if they were fully furred.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

They are not hairless. Hairless mice look exactly like standard coat babies until they start to open their eyes. At that time, they start losing fur around their eyes, which moves to the whole face, which slowly spreads until the entire body is hairless.

Those are fuzzy hairless which is caused when a mouse is both fuzzy (recessive) and rex/caracul (dominant curly).


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

True hairless in the US lack eyelashes and most pigment.

Those are fuzzy hairless.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Okay. I guess they're just going to have a shorter coat that I'm used to! 
My last batch of fuzzies turned out much uh ... fuzzier! 
But that's good! I was going for a less fuzzy fuzzy at some point, so I guess this is a jump start!

I've never seen baby pictured of a hairless mouse. I knew they grew in fur and then lost it, but I didn't know -how much- fur they grew in. Thanks for the info WNTM!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

If you think of a hula dancer, that's what true hairless looks like when they're losing their fur.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Ahahahahah! They dance to lose their fur?


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

No, when the hair has fallen off half the body the remaining fur looks like a hula skirt. lol


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

They don't put on coconut bras? ):


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

That would be awesome if they did. lol


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

If anyone can train their hairless mice to dress up and dance, while they have their 'skirt' of fur, I'll pay them $100.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

They're too young to train at that point, even if you could.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Aaaaalright, maybe I'll settle for a little grass skirt. :roll:


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hairless looks like this:










As you can see, not only is there no hair, there's no pigment on the skin and if you could see up close you'd see that they also lacked eyelashes, all opposite of fuzzy hairless.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Those are.......super cute!!


----------

